
Generic steps to becoming JavaScript web developer - areknawo
https://areknawo.com/9-generic-steps-to-becoming-js-web-developer/
======
Dahoon
Interestingly someone just posted this:

[http://widgetsandshit.com/teddziuba/2011/10/node-js-is-
cance...](http://widgetsandshit.com/teddziuba/2011/10/node-js-is-cancer.html)

Edit:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19393747](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19393747)

